# Cant find reverse



## avandriver (Jan 5, 2008)

I picked up my Talbot Merlin 2 litre petrol this morning from Liecster (is that spelt right)

On the way home I stopped at the services on the M6 for a coffee , when I finished my expensive coffee I jumped in the driving seat and encountered my first problem I could not get reverse .

Al the gears are easy to engage with no grinding or needing to be forced in .

Has anyone come across this problem .

I have not had a chance to lift the bonnet and inspect the linkage because it is too dark now .

First thing in the morning I will don my overalls and get oily 


Steve


----------



## ken&dawn (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi avandriver i think it will be down to the linkage they tend to wear a bit but not a big job i know thay sell the replacment bushes on ebay or you can adjust it yourself

ken


----------



## avandriver (Jan 5, 2008)

I was thinking Or should that be hoping it could be the linkage I will not be sure untill I can get out in the day light 


Steve


----------



## ken&dawn (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi you are proberly right and you can adjust it and take the slack out of it but if your gearstick is sloppy like a bowl of soap you may as well do the bush wile your there .
ken


----------



## lenny (Jan 5, 2008)

I had the same problem when I picked up my talbot express recently, only I could'nt get 1st gear
First thing to check is the piece bolted to the base of the gearstick(from under the van).,Check the bolt for tightness then work your way along to the gearbox,if there's a problem with the linkage,it should be obvious to find.

Have a read at this link tonight ,it will get you in the mood.

http://www.jktowers.fsnet.co.uk/motorhome/TalbotExpressGearbox.htm

If you're anything like me I'd be underneath the van now with my head torch on, My neighbours think I'm Mad

Good luck..Lenny


----------



## avandriver (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys you have set my mind at rest and I will be able to sleep without fretting too much .

I will post the results of the problem when I find it 


Steve


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Jan 5, 2008)

Off topic, where in Bolton are you ?
We are just down the road at Swinton.

Our previous motorhome was on a Talbot, we got rid 'cos of the gears, hubby couldn't cope either with the handbrake on the right handside due to his disability


----------



## Julie798 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Radcliffe*

We are also on the border of Bolton and Radcliffe, we are like a little family LOL


----------



## Don (Jan 5, 2008)

Could start a forum of our own!  Breightmet, Bolton. Howde there


----------



## lenny (Jan 5, 2008)

I suppose we could name you all *The Bolton Wanderers*

Regards Lenny


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 6, 2008)

lenny said:


> I suppose we could name you all *The Bolton Wanderers*
> 
> Regards Lenny



10 out of 10 for that one Lenny.


----------



## avandriver (Jan 6, 2008)

Bolton wanderers !!

I supose I have been called a worse name in the past at one point my family used to call me and the wife " The travellers " we have ived in lots of houses in lots of towns , we even lived on a boat once " and believe me that was real wildcamping " .

My current location and it was not my choice is the delightfull leafy estate of Hall-ith-wood ..

Those of you who have heard of such place will recognise that I have used a little poetic license in the description 

Steve


----------



## avandriver (Jan 6, 2008)

Its been a bit of a busy day today so I only managed twenty minutes spare to look at the linkage before it got too dark .

there is quite a bit of movement on the end of the linkage that goes in to the top of the gearbox .

I did manage to get reverse after moving the bar about so it looks like I will have to replace the rubber ring on the shaft .

Hopefully that will cure the problem 

Edit 

I was just browsing through older post's about this subject and found that it is a common problem but is it easy to remove the old o ring and replace it ?



Steve


----------



## lenny (Jan 6, 2008)

avandriver said:


> Its been a bit of a busy day today so I only managed twenty minutes spare to look at the linkage before it got too dark .
> 
> there is quite a bit of movement on the end of the linkage that goes in to the top of the gearbox .
> 
> ...



Give yourself about an hour to do this job. The socket that the shaft passes through on top of the gearbox will be very tight, I used a big pipe wrench to free this.
I had to stand on the bumper and push the wrench to the offside with my right foot to achieve this.(I'm only a little fella),the rest is straightforward.
I still suspect your problem is at the base of the gearstick,where it is attatched to the linkage (copper bush)
Good luck ,Keep in touch..Lenny


----------



## avandriver (Jan 6, 2008)

Cheers Lenny I will crawl under the van tomorrow and inspect the stick end of the linkage 

Steve


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Jan 6, 2008)

Julie798 said:


> We are also on the border of Bolton and Radcliffe, we are like a little family LOL



One big happy family.
Hubby lived in Radcliffe for a while, 2 up/ 2 down terrace in Corporation st. No where to park a motorhome there!.
Now we have  drive that can fit at least 5 cars, aspiration is not a bad thing!


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Jan 6, 2008)

avandriver said:


> Bolton wanderers !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmm , I don't know this location without looking it up.


----------



## avandriver (Jan 6, 2008)

swingsandroundabouts said:


> mmmmm , I don't know this location without looking it up.



A small stones throw away from Crompton way fire station 


Steve


----------



## Don (Jan 6, 2008)

*Bolton Wanderers*

Hall-ith Wood, Thats a Huge surgery you have there. Im just round the corner at Breightmet, use to live Robert St Radcliffe, Huge car park over the road, but wouldn't leave anything over night (Teenage Yobs).

Have drive now just upset the nieghbours now cause its a communial drive and I live at the bottom.

Don


----------



## lenny (Jan 6, 2008)

avandriver said:


> A small stones throw away from Crompton way fire station
> 
> 
> Steve



Hi. Steve ,just wondering about your avatar.
Is that Boltons away strip

Sorry..Lenny


----------



## avandriver (Jan 6, 2008)

Since I joined this forum I was starting to warm to you Lenny .

Your cute dog for your avatar and your knowledge and sound advice make you sound like a decent chap 

But if you call the home strip of gods own football club ( Manchester city ) the Bolton away strip again .
I may have to come to south shields and shoot you 


Steve


----------



## lenny (Jan 6, 2008)

avandriver said:


> Since I joined this forum I was starting to warm to you Lenny .
> 
> Your cute dog for your avatar and your knowledge and sound advice make you sound like a decent chap
> 
> ...


I knew that would get you going,  Got some good memories of games against the city

Regards..Lenny


----------



## avandriver (Jan 8, 2008)

I am sick of this rain I cant get anything sorted

I have found the cause of my problem and it is the mounting at the back of the gearbox .

The only problem is I cant find a supplier for the mounting 


Has anybody got any ideas where I might get one 


Steve


----------



## maj114 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Lancashire*

iM A BIT FURTHER AWAY IN BURNLEY NICE TO KNOW THERE ARE CAMPEWRS  NEAR


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 8, 2008)

avandriver said:


> I am sick of this rain I cant get anything sorted
> 
> I have found the cause of my problem and it is the mounting at the back of the gearbox .
> 
> ...


 if you look at other posts about talbots, you will find some posts about no 1 gear. he can supply all parts for these models he will also do post delivery service.


----------



## avandriver (Jan 8, 2008)

That is the one place I forgot about !!

I have just emailed them .

I got a price from Delfin £78 + £4 p+p 


I think I will have to find one closer to home 

Steve


----------



## snowgoose (Jan 8, 2008)

*close neighbors*



maj114 said:


> iM A BIT FURTHER AWAY IN BURNLEY NICE TO KNOW THERE ARE CAMPEWRS  NEAR



_Closer than you realise mate, I'm in the peacefull heavenly wee place called Nelson,or if you wish to be posh PENDLE 
Snowgoose._


----------



## avandriver (Jan 11, 2008)

I have decided to bite the bullet and ordered a mounting from Delfin .

It did sound a very expensive part when I first phoned them but after speaking to Dick turpin who works at the local Peugeot dealers parts department .
He wanted me to wait four weeks for one to be imported from France and pay £145.99p  now that is highway robbery .

I spoke to Derek at Delfin designs this afternoon and he assures me that the mounting that he supplies is made to  stronger tolerances than the main dealer part and it  will last a lot longer 


Steve


----------



## avandriver (Jan 18, 2008)

The new mounting has arrived 

(oooh it sounds like a stella artois advert )

See HERE 



Steve


----------



## t&s (Jan 18, 2008)

*cant help for this model but new dash board levers*



avandriver said:


> I picked up my Talbot Merlin 2 litre petrol this morning from Liecster (is that spelt right)
> 
> On the way home I stopped at the services on the M6 for a coffee , when I finished my expensive coffee I jumped in the driving seat and encountered my first problem I could not get reverse .
> 
> ...



boxer gear levers have been known to have a similar problem it is caused by the cable coming out of its slot at the gear lever end it  only needs to be re located in the cable holder and the cable clamped to the lever with a cable tie you can get at it by pulling off the gear lever cover to reveal all 
i just had to du this on my works scudo very similar working


----------

